# 1st Lt. Bill Tune, 2nd BG, 20th Sqdn passed away



## seesul (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry to say that 1st Lt. William S. Tune passed away on Oct 29,2008.
Bill was a 20th sqdn leader on that fateful day, August 29,1944, when whole his sqdn was erased from the sky. He managed to bail out and survived the war. Joe Owsianik, a friend of mine mentioned in my siggy, was a RWG on the same plane.
Bill visited our town (Slavicin) for a 1st and last time in 1994 during a commemoration of the air battle.
Attached is the last known pic of him taken last year during 2nd BG reunion and a crewphoto, he´s 1st from left in the low row.

RIP Bill!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 3, 2008)

TO


----------



## Airframes (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear the sad news Roman.


----------



## Erich (Nov 3, 2008)

Roman very sorry to hear of this, you've made quite a few friends with the US bomb group and sadly and it is plain awful both sides veterans are passing too quickly .........

E ~


----------



## ccheese (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear this, Roman. 

Charles


----------



## rochie (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 3, 2008)

My heartfelt condolences


----------



## seesul (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you all! It´s very sad for us as next year there´s a 65th aniversary commemoration of that air batlle. Even though I know we can´t stop the time I still hope in attendance of some of the vets or assn members...but loosing my faith slowly 

Erich, i got a letter from Willi R. last friday telling me he´s still active in JG301/302 activities. He only gave up his chair in the fighter assn Thüringen...He´s doing well...


----------



## Erich (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks Roman for the news on Will R. and yes I am receiving fewer and fewer responses from the pilots these days


----------



## seesul (Nov 3, 2008)

one more pic, reunion in Dayton, Ohio 2006. That guy with sun glasses sitting in the middle is Loy Dickinson, navigator of the same plane and former president of 2nd BG vets assn, that sitting and smiling guy with glasses next to Loy to his left is a friend of mine Joe Owsianik, and 1st from right in the top row is Bill Tune. That guy next to Bill is Bill Garland who passed away few months ago...Bill Garland was shot down the same day, more at http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/b-17-snafuperman-5474.html


----------



## seesul (Nov 3, 2008)

Erich said:


> thanks Roman for the news on Will R. and yes I am receiving fewer and fewer responses from the pilots these days



you´re right...that´s the tax of the time...
few months ago I got in touch with Stan Vejtasa tru his daughter and I was sooo excited...but no answer to my 2nd letter and no answer from his daughter... Even Dan wasn´t able to catch him...there´s only answering machine when he called him. Or any change Dan?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2008)

to Bill.


----------



## seesul (Nov 4, 2008)

I´m pretty excited today as I got a PM from Kelly Meyrick-Charles. Her great uncle Russell Meyrick was a bombardier on the same plane with Bill Tune, but Russell paid the ultimate sacrifice that day and was KIA.
Kelly is thinking about visiting us here next year to attend the commemoration along with his children and grandfather (Russell´s brother) 
Oh, what a day!
More here http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/b-17-s-took-beating-11209-5.html#post418412


----------

